# I can listen to tonality again!



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I can listen to tonal music and enjoy it again! I might not find it as brilliant as most atonal works, but the good news is that I like tonality again. How I got back into tonal music? Pachelbel's Canon.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

It's almost as if you're a hormonal, mood-swinging teenager.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lisztian said:


> It's almost as if you're a hormonal, mood-swinging teenager.


Eh???? :scold:


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Eh???? :scold:


I just realised how harsh that came off :lol: It was all in fun (I do know your age and all that, btw. I was being half sarcastic, half serious).


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Lisztian said:


> I just realised how harsh that came off :lol: It was all in fun (I do know your age and all that, btw. I was being half sarcastic, half serious).


but you were right! 

And of course you can, just press the play button...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can listen to tonal music and enjoy it again! I might not find it as brilliant as most atonal works, but the good news is that I like tonality again. How I got back into tonal music? Pachelbel's Canon.


This is not *just* tonal but well too known...kind of chee... But indeed, it would be a first step

Martin, as an observer


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lisztian said:


> I just realised how harsh that came off :lol: It was all in fun (I do know your age and all that, btw. I was being half sarcastic, half serious).


He is 15...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

aleazk said:


> but you were right!
> 
> And of course you can, just press the play button...


Do you know that nowadays you could sell your music on Itunes? As I told you before, you are very talented... Do you have an Internet site to see yoir bio?

Martin


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> He is 15...


I know.

.....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lisztian said:


> I just realised how harsh that came off :lol: It was all in fun (I do know your age and all that, btw. I was being half sarcastic, half serious).


Don't worry at all! I took it as a rather jovial comment than a harsh criticism.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

http://www.talkclassical.com/13680-long-live-tonality.html


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Long live to classical music. Long live to music!

Take a look to see how important music could be in people's lives

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/topics/topic_music.html

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/keywords/music.html

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/13680-long-live-tonality.html


But Aramis' statue was famously destroyed and replaced by a giant portrait of Schoenberg. Remember?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But Aramis' statue was famously destroyed and replaced by a giant portrait of Schoenberg. Remember?


A million likes for this


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can listen to tonal music and enjoy it again! I might not find it as brilliant as most atonal works, but the good news is that I like tonality again. How I got back into tonal music? Pachelbel's Canon.


As long as you stay away from the Romantic Tonality, you'll be fine. A daily dose of Baroque and Atonal (maybe more Avant-Garde) will allow you to continue to enjoy it. Though maybe not as much as Atonal.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Go listen to some Domenico Scarlatti, now!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes Harpsichord Heaven.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> Go listen to some Domenico Scarlatti, now!


Was is das????

No, please. He will be discouraged very soon then...

Martin, smiling


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> As long as you stay away from the Romantic Tonality, you'll be fine. A daily dose of Baroque and Atonal (maybe more Avant-Garde) will allow you to continue to enjoy it. Though maybe not as much as Atonal.


Of course, I DO NOT AGREE!

This IS WONDERFUL!






Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Go listen to some Domenico Scarlatti, now!


I am sorry I couldn't listen _then_ because it was 2:40 am when you posted this.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am sorry I couldn't listen _then_ because it was 2:40 am when you posted this.


It will be worth taking your time... In terms of tonality... I have to tell you something in French:

Tu as manqué le bateau, mon vieux! BUT, it is Never too late. Jamais trop tard pour bien faire. Bonne chance! Good luck! Udatchi! Buena suerte.

If you start with Baroque you will be fed up soon. As you may know Baroque is classicism with a lot of ornamentation and "decoration", kind of sissy boy music. Baroque is the degeneration of classicism. Russian stuff is so GOOD






Enjoy!

Martin


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> It will be worth taking your time... In terms of tonality... I have to tell you something in French:
> 
> Tu as manqué le bateau, mon vieux! BUT, it is Never too late. Jamais trop tard pour bien faire. Bonne chance! Good luck! Udatchi! Buena suerte.
> 
> ...


Well your opinion is WRONG!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Martin is entitled to his opinion,

but why continue holding an opinion when it is *WRONG!!!*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

You're both wrong. It's "wrong" with Times New Roman bold underline size 7 with a full stop at the end.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the second puberty for the OP... :tiphat:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can listen to tonal music and enjoy it again! I might not find it as brilliant as most atonal works, but the good news is that I like tonality again. How I got back into tonal music? Pachelbel's Canon.


I shall now declare you as a normal human being.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Composer were to rehabilitation. Hope he don't have a relapse. Atonal addiction is very dangerous and difficult to
cure.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I shall now declare you as a normal human being.


Did you know that you are in fact the first person who has ever called me normal?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You're both wrong. It's "wrong" with Times New Roman bold underline size 7 with a full stop at the end.


If you thought I was trying to copy you, good (normal) sir, you'd be *WRONG.*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> If you thought I was trying to copy you, good (normal) sir, you'd be *WRONG.*


Well I write it in the _correct_ way.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

You truly are as agreeable as Ligeti's music.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

how can you be 15 if you joined the forum at 12..


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> You truly are as agreeable as Ligeti's music.


You are in fact the first person ever to describe me as agreeable.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Philip said:


> how can you be 15 if you joined the forum at 12..


I joined the forum at around 9:30 pm AEST on the 2nd of December 2011 actually. Not sure what time it was where you are though. I was 14 at the time.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can listen to tonal music and enjoy it again! I might not find it as brilliant as most atonal works, but the good news is that I like tonality again. How I got back into tonal music? Pachelbel's Canon.


You can listen to anything except Wagner. If you do that, I'll get my boys around to your house to rough you up and teach you a lesson you'll never forget....they'll subject you to the complete recordings of Frank Sinatra. That's worse than even the 'Canon in D.' So I warn you, STAY AWAY FROM WAGNER  ...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> You can listen to anything except Wagner. If you do that, I'll get my boys around to your house to rough you up and teach you a lesson you'll never forget....they'll subject you to the complete recordings of Frank Sinatra. That's worse than even the 'Canon in D.' So I warn you, STAY AWAY FROM WAGNER  ...


I doubt I will listen to the musc of my second favourite composer for the next two days. I just lent my Barenboim box set to a tuba player for the weekend. Although I still have Böhm's Tristan.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

CoAG is so obsessed with being special that, at the end, he's normal. :lol:


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

I think we should move this to the community forum


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

All your wrongs are inferior to this


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Atonality and tonality is a false dichotomy. There are only two kinds of music: Wagner, and everything else.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> I think we should move this to the community forum


You are entitled to your opinion but you would be...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Well your opinion is WRONG!


I am sometimes wrong, what about you?

Martin, a simple human being


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

aleazk said:


> CoAG is so obsessed with being special that, at the end, he's normal. :lol:


Who is _normal_ here? " Normal people don't like classical music", Arnold Schwarzenegger






Martin, abnormal


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am sometimes wrong, what about you?
> 
> Martin, a simple human being


Yeah I'll admit I'm wrong when I am wrong. I was wrong about my first impression of Ligeti. He is really a great composer. I was wrong about Bartok as well. 20th century music has really grown on me. Still don't care 19th century though. Not enough dissonance and too long pieces.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Yeah I'll admit I'm wrong when I am wrong. I was wrong about my first impression of Ligeti. He is really a great composer. I was wrong about Bartok as well. 20th century music has really grown on me. Still don't care 19th century though. Not enough dissonance and too long pieces.


I thought about giving you a modest like, but the last sentence...

Martin, to like or not to like, that is the question


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can listen to tonal music and enjoy it again! I might not find it as brilliant as most atonal works, but the good news is that I like tonality again. How I got back into tonal music? Pachelbel's Canon.


I went through a phase at either end, where I couldn't listen to one or the other, now I simply enjoy most music. There are still some things I can't listen to at all.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Those guys should limitate to listening to dissonances, and forget about music.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can listen to tonal music and enjoy it again! I might not find it as brilliant as most atonal works, but the good news is that I like tonality again. How I got back into tonal music? Pachelbel's Canon.


Really? XD _That_ piece? Well whatever floats your boat


----------

